# Healthy, I don't know?



## Mr. Ed (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm confused, it is difficult to understand ability and limitations. I get stomach aches from time to time ongoing from gallbladder surgery, hip pain from bursitis. The bursitis is treatable, but it will take a while. I get tired easily, but I think once the weather improves I can be more active.


----------

